# Tightrope



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally got some rain after installing the rope rail on the bridge. Sure shrunk in a hurry!

Pic shows one length shrunk and tight and the other has already been adjusted after shrinking. Dang hard to get the "loose" knots apart. Glad I saw it when I did and will keep an eye on things for a while. It's supposed to shrink 10 percent and I believe it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- looks like it got a bit on the tight side.

Wonder how much more it will shrink over the next couple of months. It may be worth the time to drop a small water pump in the creek and soak the rope real well. Might take all the slack out then when it dries.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome, I'd still need a safety line crossing the bridge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It’ll get rained on again. Soon I bet!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a water pump inside my backpack sprayer. Just add water. Not a bad idea to accelerate the inevitable.

No safety line needed. It's 3 feet wide and although there's some bounce to it, it's manageable easily. There are some 800 screws holding the deck together. Heck, nobody ever fell off the ladder "bridge." Water isn't that deep now anyway. You'd just end up being a stick in the mud, Rick.

You're right, YD. A long way from any desert.

Great grandkids - 3 of them now - are coming over today and will stay until Monday. Camping on the agenda tomorrow. First time for the twin girlsa (age 5 1/2). Landon (age 10) will show 'em around. Haven't seen them in a long time 'cause of the virus. Should be fun for grandpa, too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

[quote name="glenway" post="351059" timestamp="1593005928"]

You're right, YD. 
[/

Can I quote this to my wife ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And I bet Grandpa will have the biggest smile of all of them !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They're all sleeping now and a good time to take care of some business. Should be home before they're wide awake.

Camp out tonight. Took them out last evening and saw rabbits, deer and turkeys. Big fun for city kids.

Bridge got a good test yesterday with the 3 youngsters and 2 adults bouncing around on it. At least the kids were enjoying it.


----------

